# iso to img conversion



## tigervette (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a lot of iso files...most of them are over 4 GB.  I'm trying to transfer them from my PC into my mac. Unfortunately mac doens't recognize NTFS partitions and FAT32 doesn't support file sizes larger than 4 GB.  How can I make the Mac recognize these files other than getting an external hard drive and transferring the files to the mac hard drive.  Also how can I mount a DVD image or change the iso to a img, or dmg file type?  Any help would be greatly appreciated....=)


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 27, 2003)

*ISO to dmg (drive image) conversion*
You can accomplish this in the Terminal with this command:
hdiutil convert "/path/to/name.iso" -format UDRW -o "/path/to/output.dmg"


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 27, 2003)

Tigervette, can you set up a simple network, or do you have one already?  I'm guessing your Mac already has an ethernet card, and you can get one for your PC at your local CompUSA or whatever for $15 or less (assuming your PC also doesn't already have one).

You can just turn on SAMBA (Windows File Sharing), run Dave, or get one of hundreds of freeware utils to help you copy files between the two.


----------



## tigervette (Jan 28, 2003)

I already have a network set up... for some strange reason the Mac recognized my NTFS hard drive and I transferred my dvd iso image to the mac.. I'm gonna try to use the terminal to convert the file to dmg.   Will the dvd player play the dmg file?  The iso files are images of dvds.


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi tigervette,

There's not really a concept of "NTFS" or "FAT32" using Windows File Sharing (aka CIFS), which is why I suggested it.  Glad to see you got it going.

I'm fairly positive that no DVD player will open a .DMG file directly and play from it.  However, it's very simple to mount the DMG file (by double-clicking on it or opening it with Disk Image).  I've never really used DVD on Mac, but I believe I've read several people say that Mac DVD players will play the .IFO and .VOB files in the VIDEO_TS directory (or treat the mounted image as a DVD)

However, if you made the .ISO file directly from a copy-protected DVD without decrypting it (which is technically illegal in the US, and some kid in Norway is actually being prosecuted for writing code to do this), then I'm guessing chances are, it will either look corrupted, crash when you try to play it, or the DVD player will complain that the file isn't valid.

I believe you can also use Toast to mount/convert the .ISO file too, can't you?


----------



## tigervette (Jan 29, 2003)

I was trying to find a way to mount the ISO/DMG image into a virtual DVD-ROM drive similar to Daemon Tools for the PC.  Does the Mac have a program that can create virtual drives?  By doing this, the computer thinks that the DVD is actually in a drive and behaves as if there is a physical DVD there...


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 29, 2003)

That's the whole point of DiskCopy and .dmg/.img files: to the OS, they are a disc/disk image. Originally DiskCopy was intended to create images of floppies, but now the paradigm has been extended to include CDs, DVDs, and now other more exotic virtual drive types.


----------



## tigervette (Jan 29, 2003)

Is there a limit to the size of the image iself?


----------



## tigervette (Jan 29, 2003)

I performed the code to convert the .iso to the .dmg and it successfully changed it over... however when I tried to mount it an error message came up and said that it was unable to mount the image.  I don't remember the exact error message number...


----------



## jcbrown (Jun 18, 2005)

gatorparrots said:
			
		

> *ISO to dmg (drive image) conversion*
> You can accomplish this in the Terminal with this command:
> hdiutil convert "/path/to/name.iso" -format UDRW -o "/path/to/output.dmg"



I entered the following:

$ hdiutil convert "CitySelectV6-DISK1.iso" -format UDRW -o "DISK1.dmg"

Terminal displayed:

*hdiutil: convert failed - not recognized*

Is there a problem with ISO image?

James


----------



## 3mors (Jun 19, 2005)

is there any problem if u mount the iso file?


----------



## jcbrown (Jun 20, 2005)

3mors said:
			
		

> is there any problem if u mount the iso file?



Yes: Reason *not recognized*

*ISO* file may be bad?


----------



## 3mors (Jun 20, 2005)

yes, it could be corrupted, try to check it with the application "disc utility"


----------



## shootingstarluk (Aug 25, 2006)

I currently searched for ISO to DMG conversion to find a way to emulate iso's on mac and play them when I found this forum.  After reading... I decided to try and emulate the iso and mount the disc that I wanted to play.  I then opened DVD player on mac and immediatly it recognized the mounted ISO and started playing the dvd.  Now I have a new Mac mini with the intel core duo.  I don't know if it only works on the new intel cpu's, I also have OS version 10.4.7, but give it a try.  It may work for you!!!


----------



## 3mors (Aug 25, 2006)

ehehe
i think that he should have already found a solution since it has passed over an year...


----------



## shootingstarluk (Aug 25, 2006)

You know I didn't even notice that!!! Wow... stupid... oh well I guess since I didn't see an exact solution I would give it a try!!!  Thanks!!!


----------

